# Cười hở lợi phải làm sao thưa bác sĩ?



## csevenan (19/11/19)

Cười hở lợi không phải là bệnh lý mà chỉ là một sự kém hài hòa giữa môi, răng và lợi. Có 2 nguyên nhân chủ yếu gây ra tình trạng hở lợi: Một là do xương hàm phát triển khiến cho phần lợi bị đẩy ra gây hở lợi khi cười. Hai là do phần lợi bị viêm hoặc quá dày cũng dẫn đến tình trạng cười hở lợi.
Để khắc phục hiện tượng này, phương pháp chữa cười hở lợi ra đời là giải pháp tối ưu giúp bạn lấy lại được nụ cười rạng rỡ và duyên dáng.






– Với trường hợp do lợi thì bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành gây tê để cắt bỏ phần lợi dư thừa. Phương pháp này là một tiểu phẫu đơn giản, thực hiện với thời gian 30-45 phút và khách hàng có thể ra về ngay trong ngày.
– Trường hợp cười hở lợi do hàm bác sĩ sẽ phải thực hiện phẫu thuật hở lợi. Đây là một ca đại phẫu cần phải gây mê, bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành nhổ 2 răng số 4, cắt xương hàm và đẩy lùi về phía sau cho cân đối với hàm dưới. Sau phẫu thuật bạn sẽ ở lại bệnh viện 1 ngày để hồi sức.
Không chỉ giúp lấy lại nụ cười đẹp tự nhiên mà chữa cười hở lợi còn duy trì kết quả thẩm mỹ lâu dài và đảm bảo an toàn cho khách hàng. Với những ưu điểm đó, phương pháp này nhanh chóng nhận được sự tin tưởng của khách hàng và trở thành giải pháp thẩm mỹ được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay.


----------

